# A bit off topic but hoping you can help...



## Rooeey (Feb 2, 2009)

I seem to be receiving an error message when trying to visit a 
website ...The potn website that is...I am getting a 4'3 message ...
resource acces unable via server lightspeedserver....

can any one enlighten me


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 2, 2009)

You sure that's not the Winning Aussie Cricket Site????


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 2, 2009)

Try this link: http://www.photography-on-the.net

What does it do when you click on it?


----------

